# AMPlificador Monoblock clase D



## Manotas (Oct 16, 2010)

bueno me compre este amplificador clase D 
marca poweraocustik se veia bastante bien y tengo un wofer de 1000 rms  y patea bastante fuerte e hace temblar todo el auto y el qofer lo tengo conectado en 8 ohms ....
mi pregunta es la siguiente que tanta potencia pudiera entregar este amplificador ya que dice que es 1ohm estable a 1300 rms .. 2 ohm a 950 rms y 4 ohm a 700 rms ... y yo lo tengo conectado el wofer en 8 ohm , cuanta potencia estara tirando en esos 8 ohms ya que me impresiona lo fuerte que tira apesar de estar en 8 ohms .... y me eh decidido a abrirlo porque es chi*QU*ito igual y no se calienta absolutamente nada practicamente ..... me di cuenta que en la salida del amplificador hacia el parlante van 2 fierros gruesos nunca en mi vida habia visto algo asi dentro de un amplificador me sorprende ....

ojala me puedan ayudar a salir de mis dudas


saludos


----------



## CDZeta (Oct 16, 2010)

Puede entregar tanta potencia como se lo alimente con una eficiencia teorica del 90% al ser Class D eso sin tener en cuenta la perdida en cables, etc. Aparte, vos te crees que siquiera 1000w ? De cuanto es la bateria de tu auto?

Edit: Ah y esos fierros gruesos , si es que te referis a los que pienso, son bobinas. O te referis a esos 2 puentes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2010)

Si en 4 ohms te tira 700-W entonces debe dar sobre los 350 a 400-W sobre 8 ohms.
En cuanto a los "fierros" que van al parlante...es lógico...imaginate que 1300W sobre 1 ohm son 37-A de corriente...
Claro...todo esto suponiendo que sea cierto el valor de potencia inicial dado por el fabricante...


----------



## Manotas (Oct 16, 2010)

claro , eso segun el fabricante . osea quere decir que si esta tirando 350 rms y patea bastante fuert*E* para estar en 8 ohm no devo preocuparme entonces de j*****r el wofer al conectarlo en 2 ohm para producir esos 950 rms que dice el fabricante y el wofer soporta 1000 rms , no deveria preocuparme de poder quemar el sub ??? 

respecto a la bateria es de 65 AMPER para 30 minutos de uso .. y 300 amper en 1 minuto... saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2010)

Otra posibilidad es que utilice esos alambres como shunts para medir corriente y protejerlo.

Saludos !


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> di cuenta que en la salida del amplificador hacia el parlante van 2 fierros gruesos nunca en mi vida habia visto algo asi dentro de un amplificador me sorprende ....
> 
> ojala me puedan ayudar a salir de mis dudas
> 
> ...


 
Esos alambres son solo dos puentes , los he vistos en varios circuitos de ese tipo de amplificadores, podrian haberse hecho con un calibre menor, no se el motivo por el cual se lo hicieron con ese diametro!!



Manotas dijo:


> y tengo un wofer de 1000 rms y patea bastante fuerte e hace temblar todo el auto y el qofer lo tengo conectado en 8 ohms ....


 
Nos pondrias unas fotos de ese woofer por favor?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Manotas (Oct 19, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Nos pondrias unas fotos de ese woofer por favor?
> Saludos!!!



claro envio fotos de inmediato


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 19, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> claro envio fotos de inmediato


 
Muuuuuy lindo bicho!!!!!! pregunta, cuantos litros la caja de la foto?  
Saludos!!


----------



## Manotas (Oct 19, 2010)

gracias jjeje .la caja realmente no se de cuantos litros es no recuerdo bien , pero es la especificada por el fabricante pero es como de 60 x 40 x 30 cuandp ña vea denuevo la posteo

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 20, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> gracias jjeje .la caja realmente no se de cuantos litros es no recuerdo bien , pero es la especificada por el fabricante pero es como de 60 x 40 x 30 cuandp ña vea denuevo la posteo
> 
> saludos


 
En las especificaciones pide una caja de entre 14 a 28 litros!
Saludos!


----------



## Manotas (Oct 20, 2010)

en las especificaciones pide un cajon cerrado de entre 14.2 a 28 litros ....y un slotport pide entre 22,6 y 45 , 3
y el cajon creo que es de 35 litros lo probe en 2 ohm y tiene un bajo endemoniado vibra hasta el suelo jajaja , saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> probe en 2 ohm y tiene un bajo endemoniado vibra hasta el suelo jajaja , saludos


 

 Eso es lindo, ahora, con que mas complementas al woofers ese,?


----------



## Manotas (Oct 21, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Eso es lindo, ahora, con que mas complementas al woofers ese,?



hola medi bien la caja , y es de 40 litros ventilada .. el woofer los complemento con 2 ovalados 6x9 KFC-m6932A de kenwood que son de 250 watts .. 60 rms ... y los delanteros de la misma marca que son KFC-1662S de 180 watts , y 35 rms , y una radio  Kenwood KDC-PM408U Circuito Amplificador integrado MOSFET con potencia De Salida de: 50 watts x 4 Panel frontal desmontable MP3/USB/AUX/3 SALIDAS RCA

y tambien tengo un amplificador que no lo eh conectado a nada aun , porque quiero cambiar el alternador del auto primero a 90 AMPER ... es un b52 element dedos canales clase A/B 3000 watts .. 600x2 rms a 2 ohm , y 420 x 2 a 4 ohm 

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 21, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> hola medi bien la caja , y es de 40 litros ventilada .. el woofer los complemento con 2 ovalados 6x9 KFC-m6932A de kenwood que son de 250 watts .. 60 rms ... y los delanteros de la misma marca que son KFC-1662S de 180 watts , y 35 rms , y una radio Kenwood KDC-PM408U Circuito Amplificador integrado MOSFET con potencia De Salida de: 50 watts x 4 Panel frontal desmontable MP3/USB/AUX/3 SALIDAS RCA
> 
> y tambien tengo un amplificador que no lo eh conectado a nada aun , porque quiero cambiar el alternador del auto primero a 90 AMPER ... es un b52 element dedos canales clase A/B 3000 watts .. 600x2 rms a 2 ohm , y 420 x 2 a 4 ohm
> 
> saludos


 
Te faltan las luces y una barra de tragos, y listo!!!!!!


----------

